# Ian's Lounge Tank (no name)



## Ian Holdich (10 Mar 2011)

as some might have read, i have another baby on the way, and i know for a fact a rescape wouldn't be on the cards for at least another year. So i have decieded to go for it now...

as you see it's just the hardscape until my plants arrive tomorrow. Juwel internal removed and juwel backing removed. The hardscape constists of Seiryu stone and Sumatra wood. The substrate is the good old fave, JBL aquabasis+ and Monado. Can't wait to get it planted now!










comments and suggestions always welcome!


----------



## Tom (10 Mar 2011)

Looks like a nice start. What plants have you got coming?


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Mar 2011)

Thanks Tom, i will get my order tomorrow, it 'should' consist of...Anubias nana, some more HC 'cuba', various crypts, some crinums, java moss, dwarf hairgrass, Hemianthus micranthemoides, Pogostemon helferi and some different hygro (i can't remember the name!). I have planned it out, hopefully it'll work.


----------



## JEK (10 Mar 2011)

Maybe it's just me, but I think the hardscape needs to be larger... or the tank smaller.  
Good luck with the tank!


----------



## Gfish (10 Mar 2011)

I agree JEK, nice but feel it's going to look even smaller once the plants are in. But I know the limitations on funds when baby is on the way so sometimes you have to work with what you have. A walk in the woods and along the beach or river may be in order 
Best of luck with everything.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Mar 2011)

Cheers guys!

I think it may be the angle of the pic as it doesn't look that small in real life!lol

It's all planted now, as my order arrived early,


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Mar 2011)

ianho said:
			
		

> It's all planted now, as my order arrived early,



and the pics?


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Mar 2011)

you're gonna have to forgive the 'cloudy' water mark, the newspaper didn't cut it, after i knocked the hosepipe into the substrate lol!

All planted...5 hours later





water in...(very slowly), it's still a bit cloudy, so i'll get some better pic tomorrow.





I have tried to work with the symmetry of the tank this time around, rather than trying to make it look like a 'normal' tank.


----------



## russchilds (11 Mar 2011)

Looks great  All the tank equipment is very subtle. Once the plants grow you won't notice at all. The only thing I would do is split the HC up into smaller portions.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Mar 2011)

cheers Russ...the HC is really difficult to plant in Manado, i did start with the smaller portions lol

I thought i'd better go through the fert regime...

C02 running at 2bps
Floranaxis 10 drops (daily)
Easylife Nitro 6mls 
Easylife Phosfo 6mls
Easylife Profito 4mls

Here's some pics from tonight...













I love these Crinums!





sorry to OD the post, but heres a quick vid as well. lol


----------



## bigmatt (11 Mar 2011)

Congrats on the baby!  Tank looks lovely - hope you don't suffer for shrinking wood syndrome (fnar fnar) when the plants grow in.  
With a new baby on the way have you considered swapping onto EI dosing rather than the expensive ferts?  SO much cheaper!  
Cheers,
Matt (also just a dad for the second time!)


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Mar 2011)

Thanks Matt! Hopefully when it does grow in you should just be able to see the branch's poking out. I will be swapping over to EI very soon!

and congrats on the second baby, hopefully you're getting sleep. That is what i'm not looking forward to 'again'.


----------



## Ian Holdich (13 Mar 2011)

another 8 Cardinals added today, this takes me up to 30 Cardinals. There will be no other fish added now (apart from a few more Oto's.

Here's a quick vid of the Cardinals.


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Mar 2011)

a quick update, 40ltr water changes still being done daily. Fert regime is still the same, things seem to be growing well already...The HC is taking and sending off runners all over the place.









The Crinums are doing great, there is definite good growth in a under a week.


----------



## Stu72 (15 Mar 2011)

Great shape tank. Can't wait to see everything take off. I have the same rock, looks so good. Fully recommend using Easylife ferts. I'm adding  'easy-Ferro 1ml daily for the cuba, and this has made a big difference in growth.

Looks great!

Stu


----------



## Themuleous (15 Mar 2011)

Looking good Ian, HC seems to be starting to carpet 

Sam


----------



## Mrmikey (15 Mar 2011)

Looking great, you're HC looks very heathly long may it stay that way coz it will look really nice in a couple of weeks


----------



## Gill (16 Mar 2011)

looks great, and is going to mature beuatifully


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Mar 2011)

> I'm adding 'easy-Ferro 1ml daily for the cuba, and this has made a big difference in growth.



Thanks Stu, i haven't bothered with Fe as i'm dosing a small amount of Profito daily which contains Fe, I will bare that in mind though as there has been other people have good results with HC and Fe.



> Looking good Ian, HC seems to be starting to carpet



Thanks Sams, i was a bit worried that it wouldn't take off in this tank, due to it's depth. Fingers crossed!



> Looking great, you're HC looks very heathly long may it stay that way coz it will look really nice in a couple of weeks



Cheers Mrmickey, the HC has only been in a week, so i'm hoping it will remain (as above)lol



> looks great, and is going to mature beuatifully



Thanks Gill! hope you had a good time in India mate!


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 Mar 2011)

6 days of growth, just checking how the HC is getting on...

12th March




18th March





and the obligatory 'tank in room' shot.





I might get the camcorder out later. lol.


----------



## Ian Holdich (24 Mar 2011)

Heres a quick update...

24th HC coverage






some lilaeopsis novae added and Crinums moved out (even though i liked them, they took to much room for such a small leaved plant)





The Hygrophila is doing really well.





Right side view





Left sided view





Water changes are now down to once every 2 days. Things appear to be coming on nicely. Some Black bumble bee shrimp have also been added.


----------



## Ian Holdich (29 Mar 2011)

I have added a few Cherry Barbs, just for a little different colour.

heres a few updated pics...

Barb!!




The carpet is coming on nicly.




The Hygro is filling out!




Full tank


----------



## Mrmikey (1 Apr 2011)

You are definatly doing something right it's looking fab. 

Plant growth seems very heathy and anyone would be happy with you hc. 

Are you directing the flow right down at it ?


----------



## Ian Holdich (4 Apr 2011)

thanks Mrmikey for the kind comment. I am directing the flow right down at the Hc now, i wasn't and it started to grow a little upright. It appears now to be settling and carpeting a lot better.

just a small update...

18th March



24th March



4th April




and 'Dad' can i help with the water change??


----------



## Ian Holdich (4 Apr 2011)

here's a quick vid...mainly of the occupants, new and old  


ignore the snoring dog!


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Apr 2011)

Nice video, the tank is looking great, not everyone can pull off a corner scape, loving it 
You should trim that HC though, clumps are just to large, will encourage it to spread too.


----------



## B7fec (5 Apr 2011)

Hi Ian, Just to follow on from what Paulo says above, corner tanks are a hard ask to get right, but you've pulled it off well mate, the illusion of depth looks great, nice choice of plants too. They all look really healthy with good growth.


----------



## Stu72 (6 Apr 2011)

Hi Ian, any new pics yet?

Stu


----------



## Ian Holdich (8 Apr 2011)

thanks guys!!

I have trimmed the Hc and its still spreading nicely, thanks to some advise from LD! 

here a couple of pics
Lileopsis is starting to spread out nicely



Pogostemon is starting to get leggy



Full tank


----------



## Lewisr (9 Apr 2011)

Those greens are looking pretty lush! top work


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Apr 2011)

ianho said:
			
		

> I have trimmed the Hc and its still spreading nicely, thanks to some advise from LD!


Glad its also working for you Ian  its looking much better now, tank coming along nicely  congrats


----------



## Ian Holdich (14 Apr 2011)

cheers!!

And just a couple of updated pics lol


----------



## Gary Nelson (17 Apr 2011)

Very nice, what pump model are you running (top right corner)


----------



## Ian Holdich (17 Apr 2011)

thanks Viper, it's a Koralia 1, it does 1500lph. They are very good pumps, rather than sending a jet of water they push a body of water.

a quick vid from tonight.


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Apr 2011)

Looks great Ian, the HC is flying now!!!  great video


----------



## Ian Holdich (20 Apr 2011)

thanks LD!!

got some decent pic of the Hc Cuba pearling tonight. Whilst taking the pics i came across a baby shrimp.


----------



## nayr88 (21 Apr 2011)

That last shot is classy,

Really like how this tanks turning out, in the 1st unplanted pics I thought 'pleease do a huge hc foreground' haha then seeing it planted I was very please...sliped 3pages and its nearly fully grown in 

Oh and yes planting HC in manado is horrific! 

Top tank mate


----------



## Ian Holdich (26 Apr 2011)

Thanks a lot Nayr! 

boredom tonight!

a few close ups.

Honey Gourami



lobelia cardinalis



Crypt


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Apr 2011)

Awesome, HC looks really healthy, great photos too  hows the new technique working out for you now?


----------



## John Starkey (27 Apr 2011)

Hi Ian,the HC carpet looks uber healthy,is your pinafitida turning red yet ?

good work 

john.


----------



## gmartins (27 Apr 2011)

Stunning plant growth!!!

Everything looks great but the hardscape seems a bit under-sized for that tank, in my opinion.

cheers,

G


----------



## Ian Holdich (27 Apr 2011)

well, it's my birthday today, and i came home to a nice surprise after work. The wife has bought me a Panasonic G10 DSLR. So expect this thread full over the next few days lol (sorry).



> hows the new technique working out for you now?



It's working and working well. It has spread and kept low. Theres nothing more could ask for. Thanks LD.



> the HC carpet looks uber healthy,is your pinafitida turning red yet ?



Thanks a lot John, the Pina is turning red on the underside of the new leaves. It's spreading like wildfire as well. So there will be some to donate soon.



> Everything looks great but the hardscape seems a bit under-sized for that tank, in my opinion



Thanks G, it's quite difficult hardscaping a corner tank, as the back is a lot thinner (?) as it works itself out. I think it looks better in the flesh. I will try and get some better pics with my new camera.

BTW playing tonight...


----------



## George Farmer (27 Apr 2011)

Lovely photos of lovely plants!  Nice one, Ian.


----------



## Ian Holdich (29 Apr 2011)

Thanks George! I have booked my self onto a photography (basic) course at the local college with my new camera lol!


----------



## Ian Holdich (5 May 2011)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, had a nightmare since i have been away. Just arrived home to find A LOT of floating micranthemum umbrosum, i have trimmed/ripped it right back! The Hygro has all but disintegrated since it hasn't been dosed for over a week (it's really taken a hammering) I have got a couple of plantlets from it and planted them  . Have just been to P@H to grab some dog food and they had some nice Vallis, so have replaced the Hygro with the vallis, i'm not sure to be honest. Will get some pics up in a bit.


----------



## Ian Holdich (5 May 2011)

heres a couple of pics...





Pogostemon at present.


----------



## nayr88 (5 May 2011)

Tank looks great mate, especially that hc, cool wood too.

When you said it was looking abit ruff I was expecting a proper mess haha.


----------



## Plantgeek (6 May 2011)

Looking good! Like your Pogostemon!


----------



## Ian Holdich (6 May 2011)

thanks guys, Nayr i'm a bit gutted about the Hygro as it looked great before i went away. 

I'm still trying to get to grips with my new camera, BTW, i took the Lumix back. I swapped it for a Sony a380 as i found out the Lumix wasn't a true DSLR. It takes cracking pics, i just can't seem to get crisp pics of the tank lol!


----------



## Ian Holdich (6 May 2011)

I have been out to the LFS to day though and found what is quite possibly the red-est ludwigia glandulosa perennis i have ever seen. I had to buy a couple of pots, just to see if i can keep it as red as it is. I doubt i will, but its a challenge.













full tank


----------



## Ian Holdich (7 May 2011)

sorry about the pic OD, just tring to get to grimps with camera lol!


----------



## Ian Holdich (17 May 2011)

I couldn't keep the Lud red! lol. Have had a bit of a move around, and decided to carry the HC carpet across the front of the tank, into each corner, rather than being central. I had a look around all over for some more HC, but couldn't find any. I had a look on TGM website and noticed they had started doing bargain pots for £3. I invested in 4 pots and am very pleased with the quality!





all cut and ready to go





and in





just a couple of extra pics lol


----------



## nayr88 (17 May 2011)

Nice pics mate, tanks looking excellent...which aqua journal is that? There amazing for inspiration stunning na style tanks by the man himself haha


----------



## Ian Holdich (17 May 2011)

cheers mate, the Journal is volume 34 (English). Been reading all about composition lol.

must just mention again how impressed i am with the budget HC from TGM.


----------



## Ian Holdich (21 May 2011)

I have removed the black card from the back of the tank, personally i think it looks loads better??lol We have beige wall paper behind the tank, i'm not sure it's picked up by the pics. There are a few wires, but i am gonna hide them if the back stays off.


----------



## Mark Evans (21 May 2011)

Its healthy mate. 

Strange how the HC does not go to the corners....maybe a flow thing?


----------



## Ian Holdich (21 May 2011)

cheers Mark, i have taken the Lilaeopsis out that was inhibiting growth. There is some HC in the corners now, just waiting for it to take off, just waiting for you missus to come round in the week whilst i'm at work!


----------



## Mark Evans (22 May 2011)

ianho said:
			
		

> waiting for you missus to come round in the week whilst i'm at work!



you mean...she's not there yet?   I sent her packing 2 days ago. Maybe she got the wrong train


----------



## LondonDragon (22 May 2011)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Its healthy mate.
> Strange how the HC does not go to the corners....maybe a flow thing?


Most likely, CO2 and nutrients probably not getting there, also lower light levels might have something to do with it also!


----------



## Gill (22 May 2011)

Love it much better without the Black Card, Gives it more depth.


----------



## Ian Holdich (23 May 2011)

thanks guys, the HC i have planted is getting quite leggy, i have trimmed it down and the flow is now direct.


----------



## mzm (16 Aug 2011)

Well done, great tank! Wish I could get my corner to look like that!

Saw your post about the micranthemum umbrosum floating and was wondering how you had managed to keep it down. Have tried this plant a couple of times and it always ends up a mess, getting loose and floating off....


----------



## Derek Tweedie (16 Aug 2011)

I just read through all of the posts and saw all the pics. Have to say that is a really nice looking tank looks great. Have to I like the hardscape nice and subtle.


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Aug 2011)

This scape is no more, i started another one

viewtopic.php?f=35&t=16918&start=10



> Saw your post about the micranthemum umbrosum floating and was wondering how you had managed to keep it down. Have tried this plant a couple of times and it always ends up a mess, getting loose and floating off....



I just buried it quite deep in the substrate, you could always leave a bit of rock wool on it to anchor it down. It needed trimming so often and got out of control because i didn't really keep on top of it.



> I just read through all of the posts and saw all the pics. Have to say that is a really nice looking tank looks great. Have to I like the hardscape nice and subtle



Thanks a lot Derek!


----------

